# [SOLVED] Problemi connessione con Alice

## alecunsolo

Salve a tutti

So che non è un bel periodo per chiedere aiuto visto che sarete tutti in ferie, ma fare un tentativo non costa nulla no?

Ho dei seri problemi di connessione con il router Alice (Alice Gate 2 Plus Wi-Fi). 

A questo ruoter c'è attaccata la tv, aladino e un pc con windows. Così com'è la connessione fa abbastanza schifo ma tutto sommato riesco a navigare.

I problemi ce li ho quando attacco, sempre via ethernet il mio bel portatile con gentoo! Con quello non riesco prorpio a farci niente: riesco a caricare una pagina su tre, e comunque con tempi bibblici, non riesco a fare un emerge --sync, un emerge-websync né un emerge -u!

La cosa mi infastidisce alquanto, visto che almeno per questi quindici giorni volevo usare la connessione pagata da mamma e papà, piuttosto che la mia tramite hdspa   :Wink: 

Posto l'output di un po' di roba, se qualcuno ci vuol dare un'occhiata!

```

ale-laptop ~ # ping -c 4 www.google.com

PING www.l.google.com (209.85.129.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from fk-in-f104.google.com (209.85.129.104): icmp_seq=1 ttl=243 time=1225 ms

64 bytes from fk-in-f104.google.com (209.85.129.104): icmp_seq=2 ttl=243 time=1241 ms

64 bytes from fk-in-f104.google.com (209.85.129.104): icmp_seq=3 ttl=243 time=927 ms

64 bytes from fk-in-f104.google.com (209.85.129.104): icmp_seq=4 ttl=243 time=1108 ms

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 5557ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 927.205/1125.811/1241.687/125.584 ms, pipe 2

```

```

ale-laptop ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5"

fallback_eth0=( "192.168.0.100 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

fallback_route_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

```

```

ale-laptop ~ # ifconfig eth0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:B0:9A:1E:85  

          inet addr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:336 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:394 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:132850 (129.7 Kb)  TX bytes:71195 (69.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x4000 

```

```

ale-laptop ~ # iptables -L

Chain INPUT (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination         

ACCEPT     all  --  localhost            anywhere            

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 

REJECT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            reject-with tcp-reset 

REJECT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            reject-with icmp-port-unreachable 

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state INVALID LOG level warning prefix `bad input:' 

LOG        all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state NEW LOG level warning prefix `incomeing connection:' 

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

```

```

ale-laptop ~ # route -evn

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0

169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0

```

```

ale-laptop ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

search homenet.telecomitalia.it

nameserver 192.168.1.1

```

Buone ferie a tutti!Last edited by alecunsolo on Thu Aug 14, 2008 1:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kind_of_blue

devi modificare il file /etc/sysctl.conf

(che deve essere abilitato nel kernel):

net.ipv4.tcp_ecn = 1

net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling = 0

----------

## alecunsolo

Wow ha funzionato!!! Grazie!!

Giusto per capire: esattamente cos'è che ho fatto e come hai capito che dovevo farlo?

Denghiu

----------

## Kind_of_blue

ho cercato su google

edito:

cosa hai fatto non lo so ... sysctl è una di quelle cose su cui avrei voluto documentarmi e non l'ho fatto.

So solo che avevo un problema analogo al tuo ... e dopo avere giocato con le configurazioni per dei giorni ... con google ho trovato un thread sul forum di Suseitalia dove davano questa dritta ... devo dire che sono talmente incasinato con il lavoro che ... funziona e tanto mi basta (sbagliato, sbagliato, sbagliato!).

Come ho capito che lo dovevi fare pure tu? ... hai  alice con quel caz*o di router wifi ... quindi al massimo mi rispondevi che lo avevi gia fatto

Non molto tennico eh?

----------

## alecunsolo

Beh, tutto è bene quel che finisce bene!! La mia era una semplice curiosità, capire come è stato risolto il problema è, in questo caso, un surplus, visto che abitualmente non sto a casa  :Very Happy: !

In ogni caso grazie per la dritta, hai contribuito a farmi mettere da parte megabyte di promozione che potrò utilizzare nel freddo inverno   :Very Happy: 

Alla prossima

----------

